# SLAM Tournament Anyone?



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

How many would be interested in fishing Slam Tournament from April 1 - May 31 ?



Thanks for your input


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

i am in


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Might be sweet


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm in. Can they be caught wadefishing as well? I gotta spot I can't get too by boat, not many people can right now, that is holding redfish by the hundreds.


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

Catch them anyway you can (by boat, wading, dock etc) as long as you use a rod and reel.


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

I am always good for a slam tourny. Any ideas on entry fee, payout, prizes, etc.

Joe, the only place you know of thats holding fish is my livewell. J/K Lets go fishing this weekend instead of talking about it on the phone.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm good for Sunday AND I know someone who left keys in a flats boat.


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

> *Captain DP (3/6/2008)*I am always good for a slam tourney. Any ideas on entry fee, payout, prizes, etc.




Entry Fee $20.00, payout will be 100% of entry fees in merchandise.



1st Place will pay 50%

2nd Place will pay 30%

3rd Place will pay 20%


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in and looking forward to it.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Angler's Outlet (3/6/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What do you mean by "100% of entry fees *in merchandise*"



Is it not a cash payout?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (3/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Angler's Outlet (3/6/2008)*
> ...


That's pretty much what that says, yup.


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

NO CASH payout due to complications that I would incur with the IRS.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like fun. I'm in


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Gloryboy (3/7/2008)*Sounds like fun. I'm in


Are you going to be back in the Breeze anytime soon?


----------



## tkdaddy (Sep 27, 2007)

I've been promising the kids I'd get them in a family tournament. We plan to spend most of their spring break on the water and this sounds like it might be just what we're looking for. Is the $20.00 for your boat or is it per person? Where will the weigh in be? Any other information would be appreciated.


----------

